# Wooden Handles



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone bought these for their Leva?

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/hand-turned-birdseye-maple-wood-handle-steam-and-lever-set-6mm-x-6mm.html

I did but have a problem. Both the naked pf and standard pf appear to not to want to unscrew or separate the plastic handle from the metal pf cup. I am scared ot putting them into a vice and just forcing them. The new wooden handles just have a simple male screw fitting.

Has anyone any thoughts please?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I applied a bit of heat to mine. They are glued, and the heat should help break the seal


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Before I borrow oxy acetelene, can I ask how?


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Put in portafilter -> turn on machine -> portafilter warms up















?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Sam, when I tried it today, the pf was thoroughly warmed through. I will put it into a pan of boiling water tomorrow and try that. Ta!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boiled for 5 minutes, more chance of winning the lottery than shifting that!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

A vice would be ideal.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I used a blowtorch on the neck near the plastic.

The plastic handle has been...er...restyled, shall we say ;0


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got the bugger sorted! A vice and a bit of welly! Just got the espresso handle to do now!


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Any chance of a photo of it all once its done?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Please excuse the unpolished state!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Very smart.

Once you've got wood, you can't go back to plastic, it just looks so shit...like some kind of canteen tea urn.

I went for the darker wood which, if you are interested, you can see in this video:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7109-Seeing-as-how-we-are-all-doing-vids-now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wanted the dark, but then Claudette asked me what colour the kitchen cabinets were and I said light oak! Personally, I think the dark had been outselling the light!

Nice video.......is there a big difference of opinion whether you steam the milk before or after you pull the shot?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I get the shot started then steam the milk during the pour. I have a 3 hole tip on that fluffs it up in about 7 seconds.

Some people go on about not doing this in case the pump has to top up the steam boiler mid-shot, but I bet they couldn't notice a difference in the coffee


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

I like to steam milk then pull shot, I find the milk pours better after a 20 second rest.

The only thing to avoid is the pump coming on to refill the steam boiler while pulling the shot as this causes a pressure drop at the group.

Edit: hah, simultaneous! I have noticed a potential for a real drop in pressure if the pump kicks on in earnest, with the espresso flow nearly stalling mid-shot.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Playing around!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having polished her up, fitted the new wooden handles, I thought I would pull a shot using my naked portafilter. I forgot to time the shot, so on reflection it goes a little beyond 30 seconds. Indian beans although I cannot remember their name right now! Tasted wonderful by the way!

Trying to upload a video link!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b534/dfk41/36886AE9-C478-4D59-9A1E-6B7A67F9C82D-4523-000002C24EA1416E_zps56d4cab0.mp4


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

That looks lovely,

bit expensive for me at the moment fancy making some walnut ones if i ever get five mins, but first must get grinder finished and some pressure & temp baskets made


----------



## Rodgby (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking at picking these up myself when I finally buy that Expobar!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a set if you want to talk!


----------



## Rodgby (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds great. Let me send you a PM


----------



## Rodgby (Feb 26, 2013)

It looks like I can't PM until after I've sent 5 posts, so I'll try another method of contact


----------



## Rodgby (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry for sharing these messages with all - I'll arrange a private message to dfk41.

Cheers for your patience


----------

